# kill shot



## stichrunner (Mar 26, 2008)

i was wondering if i could bother y'all on some info.I'm wondering where is the infamous kill shot is on aj,grouper,snapper,cobeia,spade"well not spade". I'm kinda new at spearfishing and although i like when theyrun i don't think there's anything better then a one shot wonder.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

through the tail, then let them drag you until they die from exhaustion, that's what works for me.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Stich, well I have only used my gun on a few fish including snapper trigger and porgy. The best shot seems to be right behind the head, mid body, rightbehind the gills. I did shoot the trigger in the meat, dead center of back and it just floated down and rested on the bottom on its belly. THEN while I was stringing it it came to life, it may heve been the knife to the chin part that it didn't like but it was feisty. On that note make sure to stringer the triggers through the mouth and out the chin or gills, they tend to bite if there isn't something blocking thier teeth. While I was swimming with the trigger strung I could feel/hear it biting down on the metal stringer.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

well i was always told an inch behind the eye and an inch high. but what has worked for me is praying like hell, shooting at the head, and hope i hit the spot. that or you can always try to spine em.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The spine is a sweet spot. If you can hit that it will render them dead in the water. I have only stoned a few fish. Some I have slowed quite a bit too. The best stone shot I had was when I shot a 20+ lb Gag. My spear did not even go through him. It hit him and bounced right out. But it hit his spine and he just floated to the bottom for me to swim over and add him to the stringer. It was a great feeling when you stone em. Kind of like hitting the bulls eye on a target. 

I will usually aim right behind the gills slightly high of the center. If you aim too low there, you will hit most fish in the soft belly meat and they'll wiggle off.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Check out Billy Bob spearfishing 101 posts.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic90039-39-1.aspx

Starts here.

The one inch behind the eye along the lateral line is a good spot. You need to get as close as possible to maximize the chances for a kill shot.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

One thing I have found is I try to never shoot fish at a right (90 degree) angle... meaning I don't want a perfectly parallel shot broadside, even if it is an inch behind the eye or gills. I try to always shoot my fish quartering away from me, so that the spear enters them at a 45 degree angle about an inch behind the gill plate and passes out through their eye or mouth in the front. I think this puts way more steel through the fish's body and gives you a greater chance of hitting spine or brain, and at worst your spear is through hard bony parts so even if you don't stone him dead he probably won't tear off. I've used this and stoned a few aj's and grouper this way... maybe I'm just lucky


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Gene! Aj's got a sweet spot...follow the strip just up and behind the eye....ususally stones em good.

Most other fish right behind the eye is a sweet spot. And Fender was right...angled shot betters chances of brain matter getting wasted!


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

hey clay - am I a member of teamchunkylove? or do i need to be more wild?

Jay


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell yeah you are...if you want Dr. Jay!!! Most people DON'T want to be affiliated with us!:letsdrink

I gotta get some more shirts embroidered with the logo!

And wild enough...hell...I seen you STONE that AJ...with your first cherry poppin shot ever!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And by the way...that flea stuff you perscribed..(for the dogs everyone...not me!) worked GREAT! Linda said fleas dropped dead right off hte dogs! And being springtime in a big back yard..thats good! You are a top notch Vet!


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm glad the flea stuff is doing it's job!! Here's a secret - it just knocks them out for a little while then they wake up hungry!! If it took care of them - i would be out of work!! Just kidding!!

Jay

I have associated with a lot worse!! let me think - no you are petty BAD!!


----------



## stichrunner (Mar 26, 2008)

thank yall for info,the pics are what iimagined when i ask that question just didn't think anybody would have them thanks again


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

:toast


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I like that post there saltydave.


----------



## narced.actor (Feb 29, 2008)

If you are slinging a polespear, either fenderbender's 45degree trick or straight thru pim em to the sand and "scramble" the hell out of 'em works for me


----------

